# My baby ESS



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is Jenson, 8 weeks old.

These are the brief quiet moments he is power napping between playing!

The weird looking snake thing in the third pic is a draft-excluder that is supposed to be a long cat, which he appears to have adopted for his favourite toy even though he has lots of nice new things we got especially for him lol


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: best not let my friend see these pics she LOVES ESS esp liver and white ones!!!


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

He really is a little darling, so well behaved and loving, he is just taking to everything so well and settling in beautifully; no issues with his crate or sleeping at night, he's picking up on the house breaking really well and he just loves to play and cuddle. His character is amazing and already has us in fits of giggles, looking forward to many many years with him!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww he is gorgeous


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

how adorable!

hope you post more pics as he grows


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG! What a chunkster  He's lush. He from working or show lines?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the new baby, her looks adorable, he looks quite a big lad too!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Aaw thank you guys for the lovely comments, so glad you like him, and yes he is a big boy for 8 weeks, he's got paws like a baby lion lol 

He is from working field stock and his parent's were beautiful; his mummy was so sweet and lovely and his daddy was a gorgeous chap and so playful, his lineage is all hunting, gun and agility orientated, so once he's old enough am hoping to go down the agility/flyball route and see if he enjoys it


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

He is adorable


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous... certainly got a cheeky expression


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous, but then i am liver and white springer biaised!!!!!


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

he is so cute


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous - I SO want him :001_wub: I do love springers so much


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutie! :001_tt1:


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Awww, he is so adorable!


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely comments, Jenson is very flattered! 

He is growing sooo fast and his personality is really coming through, he's such a mischievous little sweetie.

Here are a few more over the past few days, the majority of them are him sleeping/about to sleep/just woke up, as these are the only times he is still for longer than 10 seconds!! :lol:

xx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely pup, I'm waiting to pick my new one in a few weeks. Good luck with him. ( Check out my album, It's a dogs life' there's a pic on there that will give you an idea of the Springers love of mud.) You have been warned.
Good luck. Pete.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha thanks Pete I'll check the pics out so I can prepare myself! 

I have noticed that whenever he's let loose in the garden, he throws himself around in the dirt and digs and flings it everywhere lol I guess it's just a taster of things to come!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

You've got a handful on ya hands, but bet he's lush  I can't wait to get my next pupster


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awwww hes Stunning.. Argghhh!! must.. resist.. puppy pics!!!  :lol:


----------

